# [Regular Season Game 82] Houston Rockets at Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(53-28)/(49-32)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, April 15, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Kidd / Barea / Howard / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets and Dallas Mavericks both have a lot on the line in their regular-season finale, but it's Houston that has the most to gain.
> 
> It also has plenty to lose.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games
Playoffs*_​


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

My biggest concern is Jason Terry. Keep him under 20, we win. It's a possible playoff preview. I'd like to see Battier or Artest on him. Whoever isn't can cover Josh Howard. If Dirk goes off we can use Chuck Hayes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Do we even know if JHo is going to play for Dallas? I hope Cuban makes the decision to sit him out this game since there isn't a whole lot riding on the game for Dallas. That should give us more options to focus on Terry.

I agree with Spiff, if we can limit Terry we should win. Hopefully AB has a really nice game. He is due to erupt for 20 plus and 7 or 8 assists. I also hope Lowry is aggressive driving the ball to the basket tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Do we even know if JHo is going to play for Dallas? I hope Cuban makes the decision to sit him out this game since there isn't a whole lot riding on the game for Dallas. That should give us more options to focus on Terry.
> 
> I agree with Spiff, if we can limit Terry we should win. Hopefully AB has a really nice game. He is due to erupt for 20 plus and 7 or 8 assists. I also hope Lowry is aggressive driving the ball to the basket tonight.


Howard will be a game time decision again, I wouldn't be surprised if he sits this one out. Then again, nobody can understand Carlisle's rotations, we just have to wait and see.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets keep rolling to division title since 1993-94,and second in the Western Conference.:champagne:
Yao,Scola and Landy they will have a huge game. 118-96 victory.:whiteflag:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well it all ends here. Hopefully we come out with a win, and a good finish to the season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll be watching the game but won't be here posting...go Rockets!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is on fire:evil:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It took us 82 games, but we're finally getting it right. GIVE YAO THE DAMN BALL!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ lol no kidding. Lets keep this up


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG Yao is on fire!!!!!!!! Lol at Cuban's face


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

But but but Erica Dampier is the self proclaimed best center in the west! (~2004)

According to some people recently, Yao still isnt better than Rik Smiths... ha


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Cuban's face is priceless again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need that on a youtube video asap


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope game leads to some :champagne:

yeah that's right I'm uncorking it early :evil:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

When can Artest stop shooting 3?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> When can Artest stop shooting 3?


yeah 0-4 now, he shouldnt shoot anymore unless he's wide open.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf did just happen? foul after foul and now they are right back in it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

argh


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

damn I jinxed them :wtf:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> wtf did just happen? foul after foul and now they are right back in it.


They stopped feeding Yao the ball, as usual


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

i am so pissed off by that little dude, why cant we let lowery be the starter. we finally see how we played a good half game by passing the ball to YAO, then this little dude ruins everything. YAO didnt get the ball for even once this quarter, but made him run forth and back. is his basketball IQ negative?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

iohudave said:


> i am so pissed off by that little dude, why cant we let lowery be the starter. we finally see how we played a good half game by passing the ball to YAO, then this little dude ruins everything. YAO didnt get the ball for even once this quarter, but made him run forth and back. is his basketball IQ negative?


That little dude is the new leader of our team, since TMAC was out for the season. :sarcasm:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao 4 fouls in one quarter?:wtf:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

iohudave said:


> i am so pissed off by that little dude, why cant we let lowery be the starter. we finally see how we played a good half game by passing the ball to YAO, then this little dude ruins everything. YAO didnt get the ball for even once this quarter, but made him run forth and back. is his basketball IQ negative?


I have to kinda agree with you. I really am not a fan of Brooks, and I dont think he's a long term solution to our PG problem. I like Lowry off the bench though, because if Lowry started, then we wouldnt have anyone off the bench. Lowry is one of the reasons our bench has been so strong compared to other teams.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

kisstherim said:


> That little dude is the new leader of our team, since TMAC was out for the season. :sarcasm:


i thought waffer took Tmac's role, that little dude's name is removed from my head. everyone saw how lowery led the game, made YAO dominate the game. why cant this little dude see it? what he did was just going in going in, left no room for YAO, and trying to score, you are no Tmac, and even you make some points, thats not the way how we win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao 4 fouls in one quarter?:wtf:


Its in Dallas, what can we expect... I hate that city and I hate that team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So I see our once nice lead has evaporated quickly.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I really don't understand why Adelman still starts Brooks instead of Lowry. Lowry is so much better than Brooks as a PG. Is Brooks Adelman's grandson or sth?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Come on we're getting away from the things that gave us the lead


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on we need this win. its been 15 years since we last won the division


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> I really don't understand why Adelman still starts Brooks instead of Lowry. Lowry is so much better than Brooks as a PG. Is Brooks Adelman's grandson or sth?


With Yao in, we don't really need a true PG. But we need a good shooter. Lowry is much better at pushing the ball and getting up and our bench in perfect for switching the tempo and getting up and down.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We really need to get Artest back in. We're being killed on sloppy defensive rotations.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

and our division title is going down the drain ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like the Spurs will lose to the Hornets,so if we lose this game, we will face the Spurs in the playoffs, right?


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes Landry!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In other news, Hornets looking like they are going to beat the Spurs...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Looks like the Spurs will lose to the Hornets,so if we lose this game, we will face the Spurs in the playoffs, right?


If this makes any sense to you... ( I get lost reading it also)

Houston will be seeded:

• #2 if Rockets win and Nuggets lose

• #3 if Rockets win and Nuggets win OR if Spurs and Blazers lose.

• #4 if Rockets lose, Spurs win and Blazers lose OR if Rockets lose, Spurs lose and Blazers win.

• #5 if Rockets lose and Spurs and Blazers win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Outside of Yao and Lowry, we really are not getting any production from anyone else.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

unbelievable, and just like that, down by 7


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> If this makes any sense to you... ( I get lost reading it also)
> 
> Houston will be seeded:
> 
> ...


So what if Rockets/Spurs/Blazers all lose?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we'll have to pull for the Nuggets tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I am so dissapointed. Watching the division, 2nd place, and possibly home court just get blown away with piss poor defense and lack luster shooting in the 4th.

Why am I not ****ing surprised...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

God I hate losing the lead. Im sorry to say but Artest lost us the game when he took those 2 ill advised shots


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Adelman is a joke


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

to make matters worse, Finley hit a last second 3 to send the Spurs-Hornets game into over time. 

****


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spurs just went to overtime. I'd rather Spurs win now because division leaders always win the tiebreaker and we'll see Portland regardless.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> to make matters worse, Finley hit a last second 3 to send the Spurs-Hornets game into over time.
> 
> ****


For me it's no longer about winning the division. I'd rather see the Blazers than the Spurs anyday.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If Spurs lose then I'm pulling for the Nuggets to keep us at the 3rd seed.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

4th quarter is typical, we still dont have a solution when fronting YAO. we actualy lost this game by the play in 3rd quarter, by that little dude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs are about to win the game. Up 4 with 34.7 seconds left and it's their ball.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah looks like its going to be Rockets vs Blazers in round 1. Now we just need to see who gets home court. Blazers win, we're on the road, they lose we're at home.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

That Finley 3 was a blessing in disguise. We could have been playing Spurs in the 4/5 slot which would have been the worst of all scenarios. From a 1st round standpoint this is the best possible scenario though I still would have preferred being in the bracket opposite the Lakers.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah looks like its going to be Rockets vs Blazers in round 1. Now we just need to see who gets home court. Blazers win, we're on the road, they lose we're at home.


we probably will be on the road, coz neggets doesnt care about win or lose, they will still be the 2nd, but blazers needs the win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah the Nuggets have nothing to play for whereas the Blazers have home court on the line. Crazy how we could fall all the way to 5th in just one night


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

I know it's just one game and practically and literally doesn't change much, but winning the division just sounds so much better.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lakeshows said:


> I know it's just one game and practically and literally doesn't change much, but winning the division just sounds so much better.


Yeah its something I really wanted for the city. Its been 15 loooong years since they last won it. And that was a championship year. 

Also, I wanted to stay out of the bracket that would have us facing the Lakers in the 2nd round. Oh well...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

**** ************* *********** *********** ************** ******* **** *********** ****** Mavs, ******* ***** *** ****** **************** ********** ****** Terry ***** *** ************!!! :azdaja:

hueones de mierda!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm confident we can win in their building. I almost want to start on the road and take a game or 2 in Portland for a quick demoralization.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

BTW, I'll have the playoff thread ready tomorrow.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> **** ************* *********** *********** ************** ******* **** *********** ****** Mavs, ******* ***** *** ****** **************** ********** ****** Terry ***** *** ************!!! :azdaja:
> 
> hueones de mierda!


I feel the same way


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everything that went wrong, went wrong. Houston loses homecourt and falls to the 5th seed.

I thought this team had gotten past the Houston Hex! WTF! The pessimist in me now asks, will we get out of the first round now?????? mg:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Dallas 95, Houston 84*
> 
> Another round of similar complaints about the Rockets. Yao Ming was brutalized in the low post and got absolutely no help from the referees, even though he deserved a half-dozen calls that should have gone his way. And Ron Artest took another series of horrible shots.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------

